# Do you like the Olympic Snowboard Jackets?



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Already posted in the Fahsion forum, but i will say it again.

They look like hobo's


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

Abercrombie just called from 2001, they want their fashion back.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I hated them when they were unveiled, but after seeing them on people... I have reconsidered. They look alright.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't like the denim look on the pants but I do like the jackets.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Grasschopper said:


> I don't like the denim look on the pants but I do like the jackets.


haha im reverse .. i like the denim pant look but not the plaid jackets ... im not into plaid

as a whole the outfits look like the Clampets go to the Yacht club lol


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I think that they're certainly more unique than any other country's uniform...

They've grown on me a lot, haha.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I think the whole outfit is awesome! It's very "American".


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea, I like it - the whole outfit. I prefer the baggier pants worn during the Half Pipe comp to the tighter ones worn by those in cross (since looser pants would be a little disadvantageous).


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

this might only be me but I think it makes the women riders look like lesbians. No offense I am not a gay basher!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

ComicStix said:


> this might only be me but I think it makes the women riders look like lesbians. No offense I am not a gay basher!


you mean they dont have a flattering girl tailoring? hehe


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

As long as they don't dress Olympians in tall tees, they get a :thumbsup: from me


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

Regulatori said:


> Abercrombie just called from 2001, they want their fashion back.


haha

jacket is ok... faded jeans look very dated.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I really like the snowboard trousers, fits the image of boarding.


----------



## TintedOut (Dec 21, 2009)

The setup reminds me of a lumber jack. I dig it tho.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Are we the only nation that has a required outfit to wear?
The Japanese and Finns were all wearing seperate outfits, likely some sort of sponsorship arrangement.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i like the jacket, not a huge fan of the pants though


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

The U.S. outfits have grown on me, I have to say now that I dig them, the pants are the right bagginess, and way better than the tight pants in vogue now. The jackets have that 1990's grunge look, which I have to say is back. 

Thumbs up from me.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

want the pants, but a better flannel pattern could of been chosen ugh, and i love my flannel


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

thugit said:


> Are we the only nation that has a required outfit to wear?
> The Japanese and Finns were all wearing seperate outfits, likely some sort of sponsorship arrangement.


Might be a requirement, but I like it... I think it sort of embodies the spirit of the sport... the snowboarders all seem to be a lot more close to their teammates than those in other sports. I think wearing the same outfit illustrates that bond nicely. 

Teter looked like she had a different color of plaid on though...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Could be worse. At least they didn't have the same designer as the Norwegian curling team.










They moonlight as birthday clowns.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Could be worse. At least they didn't have the same designer as the Norwegian curling team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA saw them the other night, I was trying to see what this "sport" is all about, lost interest in about 5 min. but they look like there team didnt show up so they grabbed a bunch of chef's from the kitchen and told them to slid some rocks around.

about the US outfits, to me looks like Ga'bage, the plaid jacket , ehh whatever, not a fan , but the pants, wtf is that about. They look like those hillbillies or Spanish kids from the city (yea Im Puerto Rican but I got boarding pants so shut the fuck up) that got no clue what they are doing, lean back and do 90 mph down the hill and take you out. why would they want to imitate that look . haha


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

they look pretty cool but not necessarily for the Olympics, a little lumber-jackish next to Canada and china, cool on a normal mountain though


----------



## omara87 (Sep 23, 2011)

I would've liked something different for the girls Half-pipe women | Snowboard | Videos, Photos, Olympic Medallists

Jackets were OK, but pants.. OMG, didn't like them at all. You could actually see Lago's underwear while he was performing.:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy hell it's revenge of the living thread.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Holy hell it's revenge of the living thread.


I think omara87 was in the hot tub time machine too long. Kind of creepy new member posting in 2 yr old olympics threads.


----------

